# Pretoria vape shops



## morras

Good morning all

I am on my way from Rustenburg to see a customer in Pretoria , just of stromvoel rd , what would be the closest vape shop to that side of town , don't have much time to travel to far out as I need to get back to Rustenburg.

l8ter


----------



## Silver

Thread moved to "who has stock" so vendors can help out if they choose


----------



## Frostbite

Noonclouds\SkyBlue\TheVapery

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey

Hi @morras 

The closest to Stormvoël road would be Lungbuddy at Montana Traders Square. They are not a supporting vendor here AFAIK and I've never dealt with them, but they seem to have an OK selection of gear (non-RBA related and slightly dated) at relatively decent prices.

Slightly further away (perhaps not even, depending where off Stormvoël you'll be meeting your customer), but with a much better selection, would be Vape King Pretoria at 701, 14th Avenue, Gezina

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirk

morras said:


> Good morning all
> 
> I am on my way from Rustenburg to see a customer in Pretoria , just of stromvoel rd , what would be the closest vape shop to that side of town , don't have much time to travel to far out as I need to get back to Rustenburg.
> 
> l8ter


Hi there, our main shop is located close to Pretoria in Centurion - you can look us up at www.thevapery.co.za

We do also have 3 agents in Pretoria, 2 in Pretoria East and 1 in Pretoria West  (corrected )

All details are specified under the "Agents / Stores" page on our site

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mildly.inked

Dirk said:


> We do also have 3 agents in Pretoria, 2 in Pretoria East and 1 in Pretoria East



Would that not be just 3 in Pretoria East then? lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GreenyZA

I was thinking the same thing, while thinking the same thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dirk

mildly.inked said:


> Would that not be just 3 in Pretoria East then? lol


Gosh.. *doh*... meant 1 in Pretoria West


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Patrick & Debbie

Pretoria Agent
701, 14th Avenue, Gezina, Pretoria
Tel: 076 061 2114
Lounge / Retail


----------



## morras

Thanks for all the help , sure I will get sorted at one of these suppliers .


----------

